# New firm will open in Decatur To modify GTOs



## rickbrick (Jul 6, 2006)

Maybe the new GTO isn't gone after all?? Check this out:

http://www.decaturdailydemocrat.com/articles/2006/07/17/news/news/news02.txt


----------



## Holden (Sep 10, 2005)

60,000 unsold GTOs ??? I didn’t think they made 60,000 total?:confused


----------



## Holden (Sep 10, 2005)

Bump


----------



## CPO's GTO (Jul 1, 2006)

Interesting! I'm still glad I got mine when I did - I saved at a minimum
$15k!


----------



## Jeffs386 (Nov 1, 2005)

they didn't even make 60,000 GTO's total in the 3 year run but I did hear something about a REVENGE GTO being built


----------



## aintmisbehavinn (Feb 9, 2006)

*Goat will eat anything*

That's great, must mean Corvette or Viper eater. I haven't had any problems smoking those teeneeybopping Mustangs....:shutme


----------



## Mea Toy (Aug 21, 2006)

*Reply*



Holden said:


> 60,000 unsold GTOs ??? I didn’t think they made 60,000 total?:confused



I was told only 40,808 were sold.....


----------



## arch&69 (Jul 9, 2006)

If it really means 60000 I think that is actually monaro GTOs that still have the aussi grill. Not the US GTOs, since the GTOs down under have sold a lot better. It sounds like they will do all the converting. I don't know maybe I'm wrong, but that's all I can think of.:confused


----------



## C5ORGTO (Dec 30, 2004)

GTO Production
2004 = 15740
2005 = 11069
2006 = 13999
Total = 40808

I don't understand why GM would have 60,000 unsold GTO's.


----------



## alptbird (Feb 20, 2006)

*open yet*

Does any one in that area know if they have opened up for buisness yet? further more does anyone one have any more info on this revenge company and options?


----------



## CPO's GTO (Jul 1, 2006)

Here is some more info:
http://www.marketwire.com/mw/release_html_b1?release_id=154411

I seem to remember that had a new website under construction awhile
back but I can't find it right now.


----------

